# Anembryonic Pregnancy - What to expect from natural miscarriage



## Goldenegg

Hi Everyone, 

I had my 12 week scan last week and instead of seeing a baby, there was just an empty sac :-( To say it was a shock is a massive understatement!!! I had felt really well, had no bleeding or pain or anything. To make things worse the ultrasound nurse gave me no information on it whatsoever, and I was too in shock to ask loads of questions, so before I knew it I was bundled out of the door with my hubby and medical record wondering what the hell happened!! They told me to come back for another scan in 10 days in case there was a mix up with dates (there aren't as this was very much a planned pregnancy and my last period was in February!) Anyway, after a couple of days mental torture, I went to see my GP just to get some clarity. She was lovely and explained a lot - and said I would just pass everything out naturally and it wouldn't be more than a normal heavy period. Is that true? Does anyone have experiences they can share? I would have thought it would be way more traumatic than just a period. I've actually started spotting a little today so expecting the worst.....I should also say I am continuing to go to work (boss very understanding about whole situation and feel it keeps my mind off the inevitable) - but also worried that I could have some awful miscarriage situation at work - though if it is like a normal period then obviously I can handle it. Any advise or similar stories welcomed - I need some reassurance right now!


----------



## gatoverde

Hi Goldenegg, I'm so sorry you're going through this :(
My case is actually quite similar, went for a 9th week scan and saw nothing but a 6-week empty sac ... my OB thought I might have the dates wrong but both my hubby and me knew this was impossible, we had even used OPKs :S
Had two blood tests done to verify my hormone levels,which were dropping but slowly, another scan that confirmed the sac was actually empty but still developing :O
Maybe because of these two factors (my hcg levels and the developing sac) I was given the choice of having a medical termination with misoprostol tablets. It was that or D&C so naturally enough I went for the pills because I hate the idea of D&C for myself.
It wasn't that terrible to be honest, a few mild cramps, a few darkish clots until I finally passed the sac last night. All in all, nothing worse than a heavy period-regardless of the emotional loss and sense of devastation that one naturally feels.
I know each body is different but I'd be lying if I told you it was worse than that. I hope you you can pass everything naturally and can soon go back to TTC for a lovely bean. I know it's hard but try to relax and pamper yourself, a blighted ovum is fairly common but it's not common to experience more than one on average so try to stay positive.
Sending you lots of love,


----------



## Goldenegg

Thanks Gatoverde - that is so reassuring to hear! Yes - the emotional pain is probably way worse, but also the anxiety of the unknown (this was my first pregnancy and the ultrasound team were very unhelpful). Sorry for your loss too - hopefully we can all move on from this and feel much better soon! x


----------



## amitootold

Hi Goldenegg

Not sure if my situation is slightly different as they could see the foetal pole when I had my scan but the foetus only measured 6+4 when I was meant to be 10+3. I started to bleed not long after the scan. I have been bleeding for 11 days and I think its just about over now. Mainly the m/c has been like a bad period, the bleeding has not been horrendous but one day the pain was that bad I had to go to bed and I was crying out. Also passing the placenta and foetus was awful. Not painful just shocking to see but you may not have to go through that. I am so emotional, I have worked the whole way though but I had to come home today, couldn't stop crying but I think that is because I only passed the 'baby' late last night. Sending you big hugs, I am sure you will be fine xxx


----------



## gatoverde

I'm so sorry for your loss too Amitooold:hugs:
Are you having a scan soon to check if you have passed everything? I hear it's the only way to know for sure because it can take a while for your hcg levels to adjust and go back to 0.
Big hugs,


----------



## Nat0619

Goldenegg, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Your situation is similar to mine. I got to my 12 week scan with no signs of any problems - no bleeding, no pains and had felt very well - to discover that :baby: had stopped developing around 5-6 weeks but sac and placenta had continued to grow.

My body showed no signs of starting anything naturally (I gave it a week after the scan) so I had the medical management (tablet and pessaries to induce the mc). Physically this hasn't been half as bad as I thought. My bleeding was only slightly heavier than my normal period (and I have light periods too!) and was down to just spotting within a few days. This finished last week after a total of 2 weeks from the mc (but over a week of this was just spotting). I only really had pain for the first few hours (this wasn't excruciating, just wearing). I didn't pass the pregnancy until 10.30pm on the night (treatment started at 12noon), when I did it was unmistakable as I passed the entire sac intact. I was amazed there was very little blood and no pain with this :wacko: I then passed a few more clots of tissue over the next day or so which were likely the placenta. A follow-up scan last Monday confirmed all was gone and HPTs are now negative and I feel like my body is into a new cycle :thumbup:

It sounds like your body is starting things naturally, which is good. I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible for you hun. Please don't be scared - it may well not be as bad physically as you think. It is good that you have people at work that are understanding, at least then if you start to feel too poorly they will understand and you can go home x


----------



## amitootold

Thanks gatoverde, so sorry for your loss too honey xx

I went for a scan at the epu last week and they said that it didn't look like I would need a d&c but I was to do a pregnancy test 10 days after I stopped bleeding and if it was still positive, I had to go back to be rescanned and probably a d&c xx


----------



## Goldenegg

thank you to everyone for your replies. It's a real comfort, but then also terribly sad that we have all had to go through this! Hoping we can all be back on track soon xxxxx


----------

